

From Zero to Summer Software Developer Intern in Nine Months - gphilip
http://peteh.me/posts/from-zero-to-summer-software-developer-intern-in-nine-months/

======
not_paul_graham
Congratulations.

Did you do this while having a job? or were you studying full-time?

